
Worried About Swearing Too Much? Science Says You Shouldn't Be - Reedx
https://www.discovermagazine.com/health/worried-about-your-foul-mouth-swearing-could-actually-be-good-for-you
======
parsimo2010
Ironically, the fact that many people don’t use profanity is what gives it
power. Telling people that it’s okay to say taboo words only works as long as
most people don’t listen. Once the f-bomb becomes commonplace it’s no longer
an expedient way to express strong emotions. Similar to building up a
tolerance to caffeine, the effect is diminished if you use it a lot.

If saying something benign like “peanut butter fudge” made you grip the pliers
harder then the effect wouldn’t be due to the power of words but rather it
would be due to your core muscles engaging and bracing your body.

So I’m going to do my part and not encourage anyone to use profanity, and I’ll
only use it when I need to.

~~~
0_gravitas
I think the reduction in power is _the best_ reason to use profanity to your
hearts content, maybe its some kind of language accelerationism, but the very
idea of "profanity" always irked me; it always felt/does feel extremely
arbitrary. "This word is bad because it's bad"

------
pipingdog
I went through a phase where I tried to curb my casual profanity and use “dag
nab it” or “confound it” or the like.

One day I stubbed my toe and came out with a “gosh fucking darn it!!!!”

~~~
fractallyte
And, as usual... [https://xkcd.com/75/](https://xkcd.com/75/)

------
perl4ever
Archie : How very interesting. You're a true vulgarian, aren't you?

Otto : You are the vulgarian, you fuck.

